# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Parlamento acoge el miércoles el debate final de la Ley de Aguas

## Rafa

*La Ley de Aguas de Andalucía flexibilizará el régimen concesional, configurará un nuevo régimen financiero y fomentará la participación* 

Andalucía, 27 de abril de 2010 

El Parlamento debate mañana la norma para su aprobación definitiva 


Los grupos políticos representados en el Parlamento andaluz debaten mañana la Ley de Aguas de la Comunidad Autónoma andaluza para su aprobación definitiva. Una Ley netamente andaluza que se basa en los ideales del Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, consensuado por todos los agentes económicos y sociales, y que respeta tanto la legislación actual como las directrices marcadas en la materia desde la Unión Europea. En este sentido, toda la regulación contenida en la Ley se orienta en una misma dirección: construir un régimen normativo del agua adecuado a las necesidades concretas de Andalucía, recogiendo las virtudes del actual ordenamiento y corrigiendo sus insuficiencias con el fin de adaptarlas a la realidad de la región andaluza.


 La Ley, cuyo debate final se llevará a cabo mañana en el Parlamento, marcará la política de aguas que se desarrollará en todas las cuencas de la Comunidad Autónoma en las que el Gobierno andaluz es competente, es decir: el Guadalete-Barbate, Tinto-Odiel-Piedras, Mediterránea y la práctica totalidad de la cuenca del Guadalquivir. En dichas demarcaciones hidrográficas, el nuevo texto normativo asegura un aprovechamiento sostenible del recurso, garantizando los recursos básicos para todos sus usos, priorizando el abastecimiento a la población y los caudales ecológicos, y dando un impulso a aquellas actividades que permitan la mayor creación de riqueza y empleo para Andalucía. 


Para ello, la nueva normativa flexibiliza el régimen concesional, impulsando la entrada de nuevos sectores, eficientes en el uso del recurso y sostenibles con el medio ambiente, para conseguir el desarrollo socioeconómico y el equilibrio territorial de Andalucía. El Banco Público del Agua será la herramienta más eficaz para conseguir esta flexibilización, junto con la equiparación de las actividades económicas en el orden de prelación de usos, que conseguirá dar entrada a sectores que generen un mayor valor añadido, mayor empleo y cohesión territorial para Andalucía. 


Por otra parte, la necesidad de alcanzar el buen estado ecológico de las masas de agua en el año 2015 como marca la Directiva Marco de Agua europea (DMA), de consolidar los usos productivos con garantía y de cumplir estándares de calidad en el servicio público del agua se ha plasmado en la configuración de un nuevo régimen financiero del agua, que se ha regularizado en la nueva normativa. Este régimen económico-financiero establece dos cánones basados en los principios de generalidad, equidad, calidad en el servicio, incentivación de la eficiencia, responsabilidad medioambiental y transparencia, además de dar cumplimiento al principio de recuperación de costes, de obligado cumplimiento por la Directiva y donde por primera vez se tienen en cuenta a las aguas subterráneas, equiparándolas a las superficiales. Asimismo, el canon de mejora de infraestructuras tendrá carácter finalista para completar el mapa de depuración de Andalucía. 


La Ley también asegura la participación activa de la sociedad y la transparencia in-formativa a través de distintas medidas, entre las que destaca la creación del Observatorio Andaluz del Agua, que se radicará en Málaga, y la entrada de todos los interesados en lugar de exclusivamente a titulares de derechos- en los órganos colegiados de participa-ción. 


Tanto el Observatorio Andaluz del Agua como los órganos colegiados, los derechos y obligaciones de los usuarios, las funciones de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, distintos aspectos del ciclo urbano del agua o las aguas subterráneas tendrán que ser desarrolladas reglamentariamente, una vez aprobada la Ley, además de la elaboración de un plan específico para completar la red de depuración de toda Andalucía. Concretamente, en el nuevo texto el Gobierno andaluz se compromete a tener redactado en el plazo de dos meses, una vez que la Ley entre en vigor, un plan de infraestructuras de depura-ción que conseguirá el buen estado de todas las masas de agua de Andalucía.


http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/medio...CRD&lr=lang_es

----------


## Rafa

*Un error de voto del PSOE cambia de raíz los ejes de la Ley del Agua*

C. Rengel Actualizado 28/04/2010 21:33 


Los socialistas buscan vías en el Reglamento para enmendar la norma


El Parlamento aprobó ayer una Ley de Aguas radicalmente distinta a la prevista. Un error de voto de los socialistas les llevó a admitir 29 enmiendas del PP que modifican de raíz el contenido defendido por el PSOE y por IU (la norma salió adelante con los votos de ambas formaciones). Según explicó Mario Jiménez, portavoz del Grupo Socialista, fue el secretario de dicho grupo, Antonio Muñoz, quien indicó a sus compañeros que votaran sí a lo que debían votar no. 


Se trata, dijo, de un "error humano" achacable a que se estaban votando "casi 200 enmiendas" y de forma separada, lo que pudo confundir al diputado por Sevilla. Este hecho no tiene precedentes en la historia de la Cámara andaluza.


Más de una hora tardaron en darse cuenta de su error, pasadas ya las palabras de alegría del consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, y la foto de familia del presidente Griñán con los consumidores y agricultores. Los despertó la portavoz del PP en materia de Medio Ambiente, Carolina González Vigo, quien convocó sorprendida y feliz a la prensa para explicar que se habían admitido casi la mitad de sus 63 enmiendas. Tal punto de encuentro vieron con el PSOE, confesó, que llegaron a plantearse la posibilidad de votar a favor de la ley o, al menos la abstención. "Pero lo aceptado en modo alguno corrige los defectos, por eso decimos no", puntualizó. 


Lo que los populares han conquistado eran premisas irrenunciables para el PSOE. A saber: se consigue la unidad de cuenca y no se gestionará por demarcaciones hidrográficas, como quería la Junta; la Agencia Andaluza del Agua sólo tendrá un director y no ocho delegados más en las provincias y, además, los cargos importantes los ocuparán funcionarios y no personal de confianza; el Observatorio del Agua, gran apuesta de vigilancia, queda edulcorado, con competencias mínimas, porque se refuerza, como quería el PP, el Consejo Andaluz del Agua; se amplía el poder de los ayuntamientos para controlar sus competencias sobre el recurso, no se les obligará a pertenecer a órganos supramunicipales de gestión y los alcaldes podrán dar una factura detallada en la que se explique cuánto paga el usuario al consistorio y cuanto a la Junta, algo catalogado como falta grave por el PSOE. Además, la planificación hidrográfica seguirá en manos del Estado y no de la Junta, como se pretendía en el texto original. "Nunca nos habían admitido tantas enmiendas, y menos en los últimos 10 minutos. Ahora hay que aplicarlo", ironizó la popular. 



¿Cómo se arregla el entuerto? Jiménez explicó que sus servicios jurídicos están repasando ya el Reglamento. La ley entrará en vigor en tres meses, así que tienen ese plazo para pedir que se voten de nuevo en pleno las enmiendas y el texto completo, lo que el PSOE quiere hacer en un mes. "Es un error fácilmente subsanable -insistió-, el que tiene boca se equivoca". Quieren evitar "perjuicios" para los ciudadanos al introducirse novedades "perniciosas", a juicio del PSOE. El partido no se pronunció sobre la posibilidad de sancionar al secretario. IU pedirá otra votación en comisión "por incongruente". 
Ayer el Parlamento aprobó por unanimidad la toma en consideración de una proposición de Ley del PSOE sobre medidas para la asistencia y atención a las víctimas del terrorismo.


http://www.elcorreoweb.es/andalucia/.../ejes/ley/agua

----------


## Salut

> Para ello, la nueva normativa flexibiliza el régimen concesional, impulsando la entrada de nuevos sectores, eficientes en el uso del recurso y sostenibles con el medio ambiente, para conseguir el desarrollo socioeconómico y el equilibrio territorial de Andalucía. El Banco Público del Agua será la herramienta más eficaz para conseguir esta flexibilización, junto con la equiparación de las actividades económicas en el orden de prelación de usos, que conseguirá dar entrada a sectores que generen un mayor valor añadido, mayor empleo y cohesión territorial para Andalucía.
> 
> [..]
> 
> La Ley también asegura la participación activa de la sociedad y la transparencia informativa a través de distintas medidas, entre las que destaca la creación del Observatorio Andaluz del Agua, que se radicará en Málaga, y la entrada de todos los interesados en lugar de exclusivamente a titulares de derechos- en los órganos colegiados de participa-ción.


Estos dos puntos me parecen importantísimos (aunque el último parece que no ha pasado bien la votación).

El primero de ellos, pone fin al privilegio de las empresas agrícolas frente a otras empresas (campos de golf o lo que sea), por lo que presumiblemente pueden desaparecer muchas de las trampas que se hacen para obtener nuevas concesiones de agua -que aumentan el déficit hídrico-.

Pero espero especialmente que no se fijen sólo en el "valor añadido", sino también en el empleo y la cohesión territorial -respetando los regadíos sociales-. Cabría preguntarse si tendrán en cuenta valores patrimoniales, históricos o paisajísticos (defensa de las huertas tradicionales, etc.)

Respecto al segundo punto, una mayor participación ciudadana favorece la democracia directa y el fin del dominio partidista en esta materia.

----------


## Rafa

> Estos dos puntos me parecen importantísimos (aunque el último parece que no ha pasado bien la votación).
> 
> El primero de ellos, pone fin al privilegio de las empresas agrícolas frente a otras empresas (campos de golf o lo que sea), por lo que presumiblemente pueden desaparecer muchas de las trampas que se hacen para obtener nuevas concesiones de agua -que aumentan el déficit hídrico-.
> 
> Pero espero especialmente que no se fijen sólo en el "valor añadido", sino también en el empleo y la cohesión territorial -respetando los regadíos sociales-. Cabría preguntarse si tendrán en cuenta valores patrimoniales, históricos o paisajísticos (defensa de las huertas tradicionales, etc.)
> 
> Respecto al segundo punto, una mayor participación ciudadana favorece la democracia directa y el fin del dominio partidista en esta materia.



Asi es amigo Salut, espero que el Psoe arregle la Ley antes que salga en el BOJA publicada sobretodo estos puntos que para mi son la Autonomia de Andalucia frente al estado en materia de agua.  :Mad: 


*se consigue la unidad de cuenca y no se gestionará por demarcaciones hidrográficas, como quería la Junta; la Agencia Andaluza del Agua sólo tendrá un director y no ocho delegados más en las provincias y, además, los cargos importantes los ocuparán funcionarios y no personal de confianza; el Observatorio del Agua, gran apuesta de vigilancia, queda edulcorado, con competencias mínimas, porque se refuerza, como quería el PP, el Consejo Andaluz del Agua; se amplía el poder de los ayuntamientos para controlar sus competencias sobre el recurso, no se les obligará a pertenecer a órganos supramunicipales de gestión y los alcaldes podrán dar una factura detallada en la que se explique cuánto paga el usuario al consistorio y cuanto a la Junta, algo catalogado como falta grave por el PSOE. Además, la planificación hidrográfica seguirá en manos del Estado y no de la Junta, como se pretendía en el texto original*

----------


## Salut

^^ Comento:




> se consigue la unidad de cuenca y no se gestionará por demarcaciones hidrográficas, como quería la Junta;


En si el criterio de "demarcación hidrográfica" tiene pros y contras respecto al de "unidad de cuenca".

Personalmente creo que para cuencas medias y grandes conviene utilizar el criterio de unidad de cuenca, y para las pequeñas (tipo cuencas mediterráneas andaluzas) puede resultar conveniente agruparlas en una misma demarcación.

Respecto al Guadalquivir, aunque el criterio óptimo a utilizar sería a priori el de "unidad de cuenca", por lo relativamente insignificante que es el territorio fuera de Andalucía puede ser hasta positivo segregar la gestión andaluza de la del resto: por un lado Andalucía gana en autonomía (menor injerencia del gobierno central), por el otro las zonas castellanomanchegas no quedan sometidas a los criterios "de Sevilla". Un mínimo de coordinación entre las dos regiones basta.




> la Agencia Andaluza del Agua sólo tendrá un director y no ocho delegados más en las provincias


Centralismo puro y duro  ¬¬'  Aunque cueste más, tener las delegaciones vale la pena por cercanía al ciudadano.





> además, los cargos importantes los ocuparán funcionarios y no personal de confianza


Los altos cargos cumplen funciones políticas. En consecuencia, deben poder ser 100% desechables si el pueblo no comparte tales políticas.

Eso sí: preferiría algún tipo de democracia más directa, en vez de una "persona de confianza" del partido que gobierne en la Comunidad Autónoma. ¿Podrían hacerse una suerte de elecciones a demarcación hidrográfica?





> el Observatorio del Agua, gran apuesta de vigilancia, queda edulcorado, con competencias mínimas, porque se refuerza, como quería el PP, el Consejo Andaluz del Agua


Leyendo la noticia, parece que con esta medida la ciudadanía pierde poder, frente al imperio de los partidos  :Mad: 





> se amplía el poder de los ayuntamientos para controlar sus competencias sobre el recurso, no se les obligará a pertenecer a órganos supramunicipales de gestión y los alcaldes podrán dar una factura detallada en la que se explique cuánto paga el usuario al consistorio y cuanto a la Junta, algo catalogado como falta grave por el PSOE.


Varios puntos un tanto confusos... a priori me parece correcto que no se catalogue como "falta grave" el desglose en la factura (aunque seguro que se utiliza de forma electoralista  :Frown: ). Sí que creo que debería ser obligatorio pertenecer a órganos supramunicipales de gestión, siempre que técnicamente sea conveniente ejecutar una infraestructura conjunta.




> Además, la planificación hidrográfica seguirá en manos del Estado y no de la Junta, como se pretendía en el texto original


Ya comentado más arriba: al ser la participación castellanomanchega en el Guadalquivir completamente marginal, sí que creo adecuado segregar la cuenca en cachitos y cacharro xD

La única gran pega que veo es la posible concentración de poder en la Junta de Andalucía. Preferiría que se trataran de entidades independientes.

----------


## cantarin

> *Un error de voto del PSOE cambia de raíz los ejes de la Ley del Agua*
> 
> Lo que los populares han conquistado eran premisas irrenunciables para el PSOE. A saber: se consigue la unidad de cuenca y no se gestionará por demarcaciones hidrográficas, como quería la Junta; la Agencia Andaluza del Agua sólo tendrá un director y no ocho delegados más en las provincias y, además, los cargos importantes los ocuparán funcionarios y no personal de confianza.


Hola compañeros, pues mira yo pienso que una cuenca debe ser gestionada de una forma unica, es decir que tenga un máximo responsable que controle el tema y que sea la máxima autoridad. Que para dar cumplimiento a los deseos de los partidos, que sea un político con el asesoramiento de Técnicos.

Ahy viene la segunda historia los cargos los ocupen funcionarios que se ganen el puesto a pulso, que sepan lo que tratan y hablen con los datos en la mano, datos que no entren en confrontacion con los de otras personas porqeu se demuestren que estan alterados.

Ahora bien a mi si me parece que una cuenca tan grande como el Guadalquivir, que pasa por tantas provincias si debería haber alguien encargado en la conserjeria de medio ambiente que dependa de ese administrador de la cuenca para tener alguien cercano. Porque sino dime tu, tienes que preguntar algo y hablar algun problema y te tienes que hacer viaje desde Granada a Sevilla. Pues mire no, una delegacion en cada capital no viene mal.




> Además, la planificación hidrográfica seguirá en manos del Estado y no de la Junta, como se pretendía en el texto original. "Nunca nos habían admitido tantas enmiendas, y menos en los últimos 10 minutos. Ahora hay que aplicarlo", ironizó la popular.


Vamos a ver, en este pais hace falta un BUEN Y RACIONAL Plan Hidroglogico Nacional, sin chapuzas, sin apaños con los datos claros y que los "técnicos" no sean cargos de confianza no, sino funcionarios, que seguramente velaran mas por la independencia, Además como decia Salut en otro hilo para asegurar esa independencia y fiabilidad dejemos que participen las asociaciones, las universidades y la gente que pueda aportar datos, que pueda corroborar lo que se dice, y no pase como con el Trasvase del Ebro que estaba amañado, las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.

Por eso la planificacion debe ser del Estado, la Gestion de las confederaciones hidrográficas en consonacia con las comunidades autonomas, para mostrar la unidad y la veracidad de las cosas. Todo ello promoviendo un *uso racional* del agua dentro de un *desarrollo sostenible*, todo lo que sea salir de esas dos premisas no va por buen camino ¿no?

En cuanto a la aplicacion, pues mire usted tenemos la desgracia de tener unos partidos mayoritarios con poca vision de nacion. En Portugal hay un problema y salen los dos juntos, En Alemania idem, en Austria... y aquí cada uno por su lado, si A dice bien B tiene que decir B, eso de unirse por el bien de los ciudadanos no toca.

Yo no digo que todo lo que proponia los populares estuviera bien, ni tenemos informacion completa ni se puede evaluar asi a simple vista, pero hay cosas de las que se han dicho que me parecen de cajon para aceptarlas en una ley. Ese es el problema si aceptaramos cosas del que esta enfrente si son buenas, creo que mejoraria las cosas...

----------


## Salut

^^  

Al hablar del criterio "Demarcación hidrográfica" vs. citerio "Unidad de cuenca" no se habla de posibles bicefalias o monocefalias en el organismo, sino el territorio sobre el que ejerce su poder dicho organismo.

El criterio "Unidad de cuenca" viene a suponer "1 cuenca = 1 organismo", cuya frontera es el límite de la vertiente.

El criterio "Demarcación hidrográfica" incorpora algunos elementos arbitrarios, por ejemplo al incluir más de una cuenca por organismo o -cosa a la que se opone el PP- al dejar fuera algunos territorios de escasa significancia, para que se gestionen solos.

La clave de todo el asundo es que con el criterio "Unidad de cuenca" el Guadalquivir estaría adscrito a la administración central, mientras que con el criterio "Demarcación hidrográfica" el Guadalquivir podría estar adscrito a la administración autonómica.


Como ya he dicho, dado que el Guadalquivir es en su práctica totalidad un territorio andaluz, no me parece tan mal usar el criterio de "Demarcación" y que esté adscrito a la administración autonómica: la parte castellanomanchega es casi insignificante, y hasta nos conviene un poco de autogobierno [mi empresa tiene terrenos allí :P].

Obviamente no aplicaría este criterio ni de coña a cuencas como el Júcar o el Ebro, por afectar a muchas más comunidades. En el Segura tal vez le vendría bien a la zona de cabecera, pero los latifundios de regadío hellineros rompen con esta posibilidad.


Finalmente, insistir en que la adscripción me parece relativamente secundaria. Creo que es mucho más importante que el organismo de cuenca tenga autonomía respecto a las administraciones central o autonómica. Concentrar el poder en una misma administración siempre es malo.

----------

